# I wanna make love in this CLUB...In this CLUB....GREEENS



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

*aaand....I'm a dork.  I did this look with a whole buncha' greens...

**






*(Everything without a brand is MAC)

Eyes:
UDPP as base up to brow

With 239 brush:
Using one side of the brush, apply Juxt e/s on inner half of lid only, up to crease

Using the other side of the brush, apply Humid e/s on outer v and into outer half of the crease

Blend area in the middle where colors come together with each side of the brush, back and forth

Using 219 brush, apply Club e/s to outer v (on top of Humid) to make it darker

Blend edges with 224 brush or something similar

Nylon e/s on inner corners

Shroom e/s on brow bone to highlight

Lined upper lash line with Loreal HiP cream eyeliner in Teal, then went over it with Prestige Liquid Glitter eyeliner in Supernova (light green liquid and glitter) and also lined outer 1/4 of bottom lash line with the glitter

Lined upper waterline with Powerpoint e/l in Engraved

Apply CG Lashblast mascara on top and bottom lashes






the eyeliner photographed brighter than it actually is!






*Thanks for looking!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
​


----------



## Hilly (May 19, 2008)

Damn girl..look at those lashes!


----------



## n_c (May 19, 2008)

Very pretty. I tried using your technique with the 239 side to side and it works wonderfully thanks!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

I love the colors, the eyeliner and ur lashes are great!


----------



## glam8babe (May 19, 2008)

WOW gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely lashes too x


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Very pretty. I tried using your technique with the 239 side to side and it works wonderfully thanks!_

 
YAY! The trick is to keep the 2 colors separated on the brush and alternate when blending so that one color doesn't take over when blending.  It's also better than blending with a clean brush which can sometimes remove the color.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 19, 2008)

awesome!  thanks for the instructions! i'll have to give this look a whirl!


----------



## mac*lover (May 19, 2008)

looks great , and i looovveee your lashes


----------



## xoleaxo (May 19, 2008)

that's soo pretty!  thanks for the brush tip too


----------



## benzito_714 (May 19, 2008)

very cute. i think i am going to give this a try!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 19, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 19, 2008)

Wow, your lashes are SO long! Dang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to have to try your trick with the 239 too!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 19, 2008)

beautiful look


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 19, 2008)

I have been looking for a reason to buy Club, and seeing this combo has sold me on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have beautiful eyes.  Those lashes are to die for!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous...and your lashes are KILLER!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 19, 2008)

Amaaaaaaaazing!!! I miss my greens! Silly job


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 19, 2008)

*~*Pretty!!*~*


----------



## glassy girl (May 19, 2008)

WOW u do a awesome job very nice!!


----------



## christineeee_ (May 19, 2008)

gorgeous & i love ur lashes!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 19, 2008)

This is just stunning!


----------



## mreichert (May 19, 2008)

Gorgeous and so well explained! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your blending is great!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

I love it! very pretty!


----------



## TDoll (May 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2008)

holy lashes!


----------



## Karen_B (May 20, 2008)

Great look, and I agree, your lashes are amazing!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 20, 2008)

fab look and that HIP liner needs to be released in the UK !!


----------



## Pure Vanity (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful,  club is my fave eyeshadow


----------



## OohJeannie (May 20, 2008)

Oohhh I love all your looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...You should do a video tut showing us your blending technique. (I suck at blending...I just cant seem to get it right! lol)


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 20, 2008)

wow that look is flawless!!


----------



## msmack (May 20, 2008)

pretty


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 20, 2008)

verry pretty! great eyelashes..geez!


----------



## concertina (May 20, 2008)

WOW!! I love that look!! So HOT! 

You are an expert shader!


----------



## TDoll (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_Oohhh I love all your looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...You should do a video tut showing us your blending technique. (I suck at blending...I just cant seem to get it right! lol)_

 
Thank you! Yeah, I think I'm gonna do a tutorial soon (when I have time!).


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 20, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 20, 2008)

Holy eyelashes!!!!!!!! Seriously. But yeah. Your makeup looks so pretty! I love the liner.


----------



## sdtjefferson (May 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

Thank you thank you! Y'all are always so nice


----------



## nunu (May 25, 2008)

love it


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

oooh i'm so going to try this one out. it's beautiful!


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 26, 2008)

That looks beautiful! I love the 1st one


----------



## ttplusd (May 26, 2008)

wow your lashes are insanely long!


----------



## melliquor (May 27, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## sleepykrngrl (May 27, 2008)

i wish my lashes were like urs....i have stubs >.<*


----------



## kittycatliss (May 27, 2008)

WOAH you have amazing lashes *jealous*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (May 30, 2008)

Love it! I'm gonna try this!


----------



## emeraldjewels (May 30, 2008)

that look is smokin hot!! I love greens!


----------



## Jot (May 30, 2008)

wicked xx


----------



## AppleDiva (May 30, 2008)

too pretty...love the liner.


----------



## concertina (May 30, 2008)

Squee!! I loves it!!  Especially that teal eyeliner! Yowza!


----------



## amenonine (May 31, 2008)

Oh my, you have such gorgerous lashes!!! 
And green looks so nice !

I love greens


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 24, 2008)

l-a-s-h-e-s = dang girl!!

This is really pretty.  I appreciate knowning how you did this with the 239 brush like that.  Good idea


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 24, 2008)

great look, love the colour combo!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jul 24, 2008)

everytime i look at ure FOTDs i get soo envious of your talent and those LASHESS<3 lol


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 25, 2008)

so beautiful!


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 25, 2008)

love the look!


----------



## mslips (Jul 25, 2008)

omg seriously those are the longest lashes i have ever seen! i am SO jealous!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, those are some long beautiful lashes.  I wish I could put on eyeliner that straight.  Any tips?


----------

